# 1986 moto 4 200R parts



## dayle (May 22, 2009)

I am looking for parts for a 86 Moto4 200R, specifically the centrifical clutch. I am trying to fix up this older bike so my kids will have something to ride but I hate to put to much money into it. 
Thanks for you help.
dayle


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

where are you located?


----------



## dayle (May 22, 2009)

southeast ohio


----------

